# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  API documentation in node.js

## nanoox

دوستان عزیز سلام
من نیاز دارم که ای پی آی های برنامه مم رو داکیومنت کنم تا سایر برنامه نویس های گروه به راحتی در جریان کار قرار بگیرند و این داکیومنت برای تازه واردها هم باشه
میخواستم ببینم ابزار خوبی برای این کار سراغ دارین که نیاز به کامنت نویسی خیلی دقیق توی برنامه هم نداشته باشه؟
ممنون میشم دوستان راهنمایی کنین ، کمی کارم فورسه

----------


## cybercoder

ApiDoc
http://apidocjs.com/
نصبش کن و بر اساس الگوهاش روترت رو داکیومنت کن. در آخر با یک فرمان برات داکیومنت میسازه هلو.
مثال هاش رو ببین.

----------

